# FN Browning Model 1922 in 7.65 Browning



## Adam5

I received this from my father over the weekend and am looking for more information on it.

Here is what he told me:



> Designed by Robert Browning and built in Belgium as Colt refused to produce it.
> 
> Production ran from 1912 till 1983 and was originally designed for the German Luftwaffe (Airforce) issued to their pilots.
> It was then issued to the Military and Police and not available to private citizens
> The serial numbers are hard to run down, but this is a pre-war gun made sometime before 1941 and valuable in that respect.
> A FN1910/1922 like this one was used to assassinate Arch Duke Ferdinand of Austria and his wife in 1914 precipitating in World War I
> 
> I paid $350 for it three years ago


----------



## Adam5

I know that John Browning designed pistols and Robert Browning was a poet. My father is in his late 70's and confuses names sometimes.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

"He said true things, but called them by wrong names." -Robert Browning

Do some research of your own. Your father was playing the right tune, but he got some of the words wrong.
• For instance, it would have been impossible to have produced a Model of 1922 pistol in 1914, in time to assassinate Archduke Franz Ferdinand. The Model of 1910 was somewhat similar, but it was not the same (and Princip's M.1910 was in .380 ACP).
• Since the German _Luftwaffe_ dates from 1935, the Model 1922 could not have been "originally designed for the German Luftwaffe (Airforce)..." But, yes, some of the pilots were issued it after Belgium-and the FN factory-was taken over by the Nazis.
• Back in the 1920s and '30s, Belgian citizens could own pistols, including the Model of 1922. Although it was not limited to the police and military, a civilian would have had to special-order it from the factory.

See: http://www.olarmyjoel.com/Virtual Arms Room/browning 1922.htm
Also see: http://www.gunvaluesboard.com/fn-browning-1922-pistol-date-17513928.html
And: http://www.tague.at/pistolen/en_index.htm?/pistolen/pages/en_fn1922.htm
And: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_Model_1910


----------



## mike9905

The thumbrest grips and adjustable sights show that this pistol was imported to the U.S. after the passage of the US Gun Control Act of 1968. It is probably a police surplus pistol. Look for an import mark.


----------

